# Deliverance Lost (Bronze Edition)???



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

So I was at this B&N trying to get me a copy of DL and Age of Legend. I only found two copies of DL and they were both bronze! Wth?? The employee said they were all like that. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

IIRC Gold is first edition.

Not surprised that DL is already bronze, not so sure about Age of Legends.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I understand that gold is first edition but I didn't think bronze would be out already. Guess I'll just have to go back and find gold. Or just not shop in Georgia. Bronze is probably just the hick edition. Goes better with camo


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

brianizbrewtal said:


> I understand that gold is first edition but I didn't think bronze would be out already. Guess I'll just have to go back and find gold. Or just not shop in Georgia. Bronze is probably just the hick edition. Goes better with camo


I'm equally surprised by bronze already being out. 

I see a correlation between bronze edition and not buying from BL-direct, but no evidence yet that this is the case.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

There were different editions? What the fuck.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Mines gold, I never pre ordered it from BL

@Doelago theres 1st ed which is gold, then all go bronze, then some are released as silver edition


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> There were different editions? What the fuck.


Yeah, it is the little virtually meaningless colored strip on the outside of the worthless paperback book. Why this even matters to people is beyond me, but hey..... who am I to judge?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Gold just looks better with my Heresy collection. Tis all.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Yeah, it is the little virtually meaningless colored strip on the outside of the worthless paperback book. Why this even matters to people is beyond me, but hey..... who am I to judge?


This, very much this. Though I think you mean the colour of the writing on the spine and front of the book, just as irrelevant as the coloured strip at the top.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Yeah, it is the little virtually meaningless colored strip on the outside of the worthless paperback book. Why this even matters to people is beyond me, but hey..... who am I to judge?


You just earned points


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

brianizbrewtal said:


> I understand that gold is first edition but I didn't think bronze would be out already. Guess I'll just have to go back and find gold. Or just not shop in Georgia. Bronze is probably just the hick edition. Goes better with camo


Where in Georgia? I saw Gold at B&N near Hunter Army Airfield, Ga


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah this makes no sense I had the book pre ordered at Amazon there is no way they are on 3rd printing.


----------



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

I was in the store and bought my copy today, it is gold. Does this mean I am cooler than some of you?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

TooNu said:


> I was in the store and bought my copy today, it is gold. Does this mean I am cooler than some of you?


no
ten charactors


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

To docgeo:
The Barnes&Nobles at the mall of Georgia. Sons of bitches. I am currently reading Malleus and was completely willing to put a pause on it and start DL. Guess I'll try again next week.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I sent an email to BL to ask what the deal was, lets see what they respond.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

docgeo said:


> Where in Georgia? I saw Gold at B&N near Hunter Army Airfield, Ga


HAAF? I'm currently at Stewart...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, so how does that explain the purple, blue, green and red stripes?! I asked BL about this and they said the coloured bands have a meaning...

Now, I do have a variety of gold and silver writing on the covers, does this not denote the print?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The colour of the writing denotes the edition yes. Gold, Silver then Bronze(as a side not having checked, my Deliverance Lost is gold, from pre-order.)

As for the coloured stripe? I don't care what BL say, there isn't any discernible meaning to them. Been threads on here before with people trying to find any semblance of meaning without success. They don't correspond to traitor/loyalist novels, chronology, or a whole manner of other things. Some connections can be made, but then don't follow on for the rest of the series. Again, I still think they mean sweet fuck all.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

They never responded to my email asking why USA pre orders are bronze....


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

There is a definite trend regarding the coloured stripes on the spines of Horus Heresy novels, but there's too many anomalies for it to be absolute. So we must conclude that our current theorised trends are wrong, or they're correct and Black Library is inconsistent in adhering to the trend.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Boc said:


> HAAF? I'm currently at Stewart...


Hey,

I am in 4th BDE on Stewart...6-8 CAV!!!!!!!!!!!! After Sickcall I am usually at Hawk TMC seeing appointments.

Doc


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I received a reply from BL. It was a printing error. It sounds like if you take your book to GW store they will exchange it for you.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I just bought The Gildar Rift and really want to read it, but of course I'm being lame and waiting to get a gold DL bc I NEED to read it. I'm glad it was just a printing error.


----------

